# What a weekend



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 28, 2015)

What a weekend i have had. I was suppose to enjoy my birthday (which was Saturday) however that all went out the window when i developed a very large, infected abscess in a very awkward place. So on Friday i had to have minor surgery and only came home on the Saturday. So yeah, it's been eventful. 

I need daily dressing packaged and cleaned etc because it's an open wound needing to heal from inside out. All the docs say it's normal, (which it is) and that it was caused by an ingrown hair, as they usually are in this area (my poor bum) however just 1 doc decided it was because i was diabetic. No, he didn't say that my risk was higher for it because of my diabetes he really went the whole hog telling me it is only caused by diabetes. 

So me being me, i actually turned round and said to him, well if that's the damn case why is that other girl in here with exactly the same problem as me but she isnt diabetic? he walked away. But it's true, a few had exactly the same thing, same place etc but were't diabetic. So i think i had a fair question if he was blaming it on being diabetic 

So yeah, it's taken me until today to really come round from the general and as Mr Mad Ronin keeps teasing me, i quite literally am a pain in the ass with a pain in my ass to match... how he is still alive i am not sure.... oh it's because i need his help at times... otherwise he might be a blooming goner


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh Crumbs belated birthday greetings, Hardly happy so greetings 
 Lets hope hubby finds you a nice treat to make up for your rotten time.

Glad you put the Dr right as well. I once asked a Dr where the condition "it's your diabetes" could be found in the medical encyclopaedia.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 28, 2015)

I had to put him in his place, although i probably wouldn't have been so aggressive with him under normal circumstances however i was still under the influence of the general and really gave him what for... does make me giggle.

Thank you for the greetings


----------



## Copepod (Apr 28, 2015)

Any doctor daft enough to debate with a patient who is coming round from a general anaesthetic is asking for trouble! 

Hopefully, removal of the infected pilonidal sinus [I'm guessing that's what you had?] will make managing your blood glucose levels a bit easier. An expedition friend of mine, who doesn't have diabetes, suffered a pilonidal sinus and needed to have it drained in the field, while on a kayaking phase of Operation Raleigh. He was not impressed when his group leader's report mentioned he didn't seem too happy in the wonderful landscape. Not too surprising given he was sitting on a very sore backside for hours each day!


----------



## banjo (Apr 28, 2015)

ive had same recurred for me over a 6 year period.if you are like me the operation is a massive relief because the pain before is so intense and after was just sore. Good luck the worst is over i promise
Until you have had a pinalinal sinus you dont know what the phase 'a pain in the arse ' means lol
PS 2 generals 1 local and 1 open draining sinus over 6 years - but that was 10 years back - b4 my diabetes - started in the amazon basin because probably of the heat and humidity


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 28, 2015)

Copepod you are indeed correct that is exactly what i had. Of course you're friend wasn't happy, his group leader could have taken that into consideration before putting that in the report. 

Banjo yes while it is sore and going to the docs daily at the moment is frustrating at least it's better than before the op. I have never known anything like it. It happened so quick and became so infected and huge over a fast 24hrs. The whole of my bum was swollen.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh dear, Mrs Mad. Hope you heal asap. And a belated happy birthday!


----------



## banjo (Apr 28, 2015)

yup been there with the swelling - i tried hanging off the lamp shade to stay comfortable - but no didnt work


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mrs Ronin. I have had an ingrowing hair twice, once in 1984 and again in 1987 both times just above my bum both times three days in hospital. The second time I had a stent fitted to allow it to heal from the inside out. It wasnt untill 2002 that I discovered that this was a precursor to type 1 diabetes. Hope you heel soon.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

Ouch, and double ouch.  Hopefully you'll feel much better all round, that little passenger must have been brewing for quite a while


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes


----------



## trophywench (Apr 29, 2015)

It's a postcode lottery how they are treated obviously - our son in law has had his drained twice, it's brewing again right now but since his wife has to dress them and she can't as she's hah an hysterectomy which isn't healing properly - she can't do stuff like that with a great open wound herself - and daren't bend down or anything - so he can't go and get it done again at the moment.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 30, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, one you're not likely to forget


----------



## KookyCat (May 1, 2015)

Oh yes, Happy Birthday!  I hope you're having your "official" Birthday this weekend, if the queen can do it so can you 

I've added this particular condition to my "let's not have that" list, but given that diabetes has been on there for 15 years I don't think the list is working . Hope it's not causing you too much discomfort.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 1, 2015)

I have to say i definitely won't be forgetting this birthday, that is for sure 

This evening i am going out for a meal with Mr Ronin and some friends followed by seeing the new Avengers film. So i will make up for it today.

This condition is frustrating, pain wise i have none, but these dressing i have to have done every day with the packing of the wound, never flipping stay in place. So i end up oozing little bits every night, will make fun for the cinema  Oh well, it woun't last forever 

Happy Friday you wonderful folks


----------

